# Reimagining a Pneumatic Jack in the Box prop



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

As a longtime home haunter, I'm forced to over think, imagine and reimagine each and every prop that I plan to build. Why? I have about 250 square feet of my garage that can be used to set up my Haunt, so every inch counts. My philosophy is this: when you go to a professional haunted attraction you expect elaborate props and mazes, but when you go through a home haunt you expect - Black plastic walls and endless static props that were obviously purchased from a seasonal selection of Halloween props, sold at stores like Spirit, PartyCity and Walmart. So, thats the angle I work with. Pneumatics, quality sound effects, startle props, 4'x8' wall panels, CGI, Shock Mats...and so on. 

So, back to my JACK! Im planning to build a giant Jack/Box for 2015, but I'm thinking a Pneumatic Jack/Box is too much like a glorified Trash Can Trauma prop. So I'm testing out other ideas now. I'll keep this blog updated if anyone is interested.


----------



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

Next week at this time, Christmas will be but a memory...re-boxed and up in the rafters, where it belongs! The past two months have been used to research and plan out the course of next years Maze. I have more than a dozen new valves, 100's of fittings, mounts, brackets and Clevis's. I added about 30 new cylinders for more the 6 possible prop ideas. Quantities, Brands and Sizes include: 
(4) - Bimba 3/16" bore, 1/2" stroke, Nose Mount, Single Acting. 
(6) - Bimba 2" bore, 5" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(8) - Bimba 7/8" bore, 8" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(2) - Bimba 1-1/16" bore, 8" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(2) - Bimba 1" bore, 24" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(1) - Bimba 1-1/2" bore, 27" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(1) - Norgren 7/8" bore, 18" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(2) - SMC 1-1/16" bore, 3" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(1) - SMC 1-1/2" bore, 10" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount (CURRENTLY IN USE)
(2) - Speedaire 1-1/16" bore, 1" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(6) - Atlas 7/8" bore, Single Acting/Spring Return, Pivot Mount
(2) - Atlas 9/16" bore, 2" stroke, Single Acting, Nose Mount. 
(2) - Bimba 1.5" bore, 1.5" stroke, Double Acting, Pivot Mount. 
(3) - Atlas 1-1/16" bore, 3" stroke, Double, Universal. 
(4) - Atlas 1-1/16" bore, 1.5" stroke, Double, Pivot. 
Plus I have done my best to restock my exhausted supplies of wiring, paints, speakers and other oddities that only us Haunter's would see use in. Anyway, Merry Christmas, Happy New Years and here's to next Halloween. Our Holiday! Westminster, California- Home Haunter!!!


----------



## Halloween 365 (Sep 28, 2008)

I couldn't figure out how to add pictures and sketches to this blog so I added an album to expand my explanations of this project - if you find the photos confusing, it's because they are - remember, this project is a "reimagining". I'm bored with pneumatic props build around a Standard Lifter Mechanism. My Jack's box will open from the front - making it more of an Attacking Prop. Simular to a 4-Bar Heavy Lifter, the 4 bars will mount to a Spine just below the boxes top/lid - this will hide the steel armature and pneumatic components behind the my Jack prop. The armature is what you see in photos 1 & 2.


----------

